# Shell V-Power 'Nitro' - Who's Tried It?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Was a bit doubtful at first if it was just a rebranded gimmick of the 'old' V-Power, anyway full tanked my car with it today (unleaded.)

Haven't really noticed any great improvement/effect on the performance of the car (yet) but the consumption/mpg is verrrry good.

Driving round town I was getting around 41-44mpg as opposed to 32-34mpg with Morrisons unleaded. 

After a drive on the motorway I was averaging around 50-55mpg (unleaded remember!) crusing at 65mph with cruise control on! Got around 470miles to a full tank as opposed to 440 with Morrisons fuel.

Anyone else tried this yet & if so did you find any diffference in performance & consumption?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I put vpower nitro diesel in mine last friday, not really noticed anything maybe after 2 more tanks, it did feel strangely nippy today not sure if that was due to having a full car yesterday


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

They say it's supposed to act instantly but in the past have claimed that V-Power reaches it's full potential after a few tanks.

Still undecided at this moment in time if 'Nitro' will improve both performance & consumption after a few tankfulls or remain the same?


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't think there is a massive difference. V power was 98Ron and v power nitro is 99Ron.

sent from fraggle rock


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Are they phasing out vpower then? Or is this just another option??


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> Are they phasing out vpower then? Or is this just another option??


Phasing it out & replacing it with Nitro so I believe.

On the plus side it's the same price as the old V-Power was.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

V power has gone and it's now the nitro+ one. 

I am on my third tank. My cars ecu has a built in timing retardent device so it reacts pretty well to different ron fuels. Eg. It advances the timing if it is below the detonation threadhold). I personally believe the fuel has added performance. The cars 'feels' like it pulls stronger. However, this may be a placebo effect. I generally use a higher octane fuel for the cleaning properties not for the performance. 

I cant comment on MPG yet as I haven't done any proper calculations. Don't forget though that the weather has picked up and people usually do pick up one or two mpg more. Probably the best time of year to market such a thing...


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I always use shell standard unleaded but I have just started a test to see how many many and mpg I can get out of £40 on normal and then I'll try the new v-power. I always get 35mpg ish and I always drive mixed. On certain parts of the cummte I go slow and easy and others I go fast. Everyone says the MPG is much better so I'm hoping if it makes that much difference, then I will start using it!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Nitro+ has been trickled into the tanks over the last 2 months. In terms of benefits.... coming from a pure VPower user, ive not seen any difference..... EXCEPT when it comes to emissions tests, all my cars have been bang on the money in terms of perfect results.

in my view its a no brainer considering it costs about a quid more than a tank of poverty spec fuel.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I've always used V Power and haven't really noticed any different with the Nitro but I'll keep on buying it.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Been using it for about three tanks now, car feels better going up hills as well as running smoothly as it did with the original Vpower.
As guitarjohn says, it's a no brainer when it's about a quid more to fill up over normal unleaded and it has the cleaning abilities that normal unleaded does'nt.

Kev


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> In my view its a no brainer considering it costs about a quid more than a tank of poverty spec fuel.


So are you saying that for the extra quid (over the 'poverty fuel') it's worth it considering it's benefits etc?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll be putting some in when I fill up next, not filled up for over 4 weeks, so it might not be just yet !!!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> So are you saying that for the extra quid (over the 'poverty fuel') it's worth it considering it's benefits etc?


IMO definitely

Kev


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> So are you saying that for the extra quid (over the 'poverty fuel') it's worth it considering it's benefits etc?


Personally yes.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm on my first tank in the VXR and seems OK so far. It's quite a big difference for me though as, compared to Tescos £1.32.9, it cost me £1.42.9 so just over a fiver more per tank. Bearing in mind my tank last about 350-400 miles.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

So you're basing your assumptions on the instantaneous read out?

Seems legit


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It feels no different to the old v-power to me.
Same price as the old one too.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Only noticeable on high end engines pushing a fair whack of BHP

On a normal family car it shouldnt be noticeable. Just a placebo for the average driver


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Again people focusing on the RON count or Perceived performance gains. 
I agree this is likely a Placebo effect, however the hard proof is shown in emissions tests and throttle response.


----------



## Steviet (Sep 19, 2011)

Been using v power in my M3 for a couple of years, just got a tank of the new stuff at the weekend, can't notice any difference in power, time will tell if its more economical.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

It's abit more than a quid more, there is usually an 8p difference between the two fuels so based on an average tank of say 55-60 litres that is £4.40 - £4.80 more a tank. I have started to use V Power (on my 3rd tank) and only fill up once a month so I don't mind paying the extra. I have noticed slightly better mpg using it but the car seems to run better on it as well, especially in the cold.

When I fill up again at the end of the month I'm looking forward to seeing what this new Nitro V Power is like.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> It's abit more than a quid more, there is usually an 8p difference between the two fuels so based on an average tank of say 55-60 litres that is £4.40 - £4.80 more a tank. I have started to use V Power (on my 3rd tank) and only fill up once a month so I don't mind paying the extra. I have noticed slightly better mpg using it but the car seems to run better on it as well, especially in the cold.
> 
> When I fill up again at the end of the month I'm looking forward to seeing what this new Nitro V Power is like.


Yeah OK... a "quid" was a bit generous in my original post, what I meant was its the kind of money you'd lend to a mate, and not really be able to ask for it back.

I guess I've been using it so long I dont notice it anymore.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303924


----------

